# Weekends' Pens Whitetail and Money



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Couple fun pens from the weekend

Cigar Style Fountain Pen - Whitetail Deer Antler

Cigar Style Ballpoint Pen - Shredded US Currency

CC always welcome

WT


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking pens!! The Antler is my favorite of the two!! Would you mind sharing how you put the names on your pen? I would like to personalize a few duck calls.

Robert


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Agree with Robert on GREAT pens...and am curious as well as to who does your engraving...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Great looking pens!! The Antler is my favorite of the two!! Would you mind sharing how you put the names on your pen? I would like to personalize a few duck calls.
> 
> Robert





Tortuga said:


> Agree with Robert on GREAT pens...and am curious as well as to who does your engraving...


pms sent to the both of ya

WT


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice pens! Nice pictures...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Pens look great as well as photos. Great prop on the money pen. Nice work all around!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Pens look great as well as photos. Great prop on the money pen. Nice work all around!


Thanks

My wife said I needed to make it more authentic and why didn't I shred the $100s LOL


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd be interested in the "green" on the 2nd pic! LOL
Very nice work


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

A Salt Weapon said:


> I'd be interested in the "green" on the 2nd pic! LOL
> Very nice work


Those are going for $115.00 each :wink:


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! Robert there is a place here in Deer Park that engraves for me FRAME -IT, Deer Park Engraving. Would like to hear form others on where they engrave.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Deer Park Laser (Phyliss)

www.deerparklaser.com


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a couple out of State that are wonderful
http://www.lazerlinez.com/
Constant Laubscher does a great job.

Ken at http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/StoreFront was my high end item go to guy.

I have not used Stan Cook but from some of the great turners, he is another one to use. http://www.happyturners.com/

I used to get some stuff done local, nothing fancy but for basic lettering they were good. Now if something needs to be engraved, I just account for the extra time and get it done right.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks !


----------

